# Please Help! Coffee plant dieing 🙁



## Emmasexylegs (Aug 11, 2020)

Hi everyone, I really hope someone can help me?!

My coffee plant is looking so unhealthy and so worried I will loose him. Iv attaches picture.

For the last year he been getting more and sparse. Leaves are going brown and shedding.

Iv re-potted with what I think is good drainage but it's health is getting worse. Iv now noticed a yellow fungus on its soil.

If anyone is able to help, I will try anything at this stage. Iv been growing him for around 12 years and don't want to loose him.

Thank you so much.


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

Interesting name. I'd suggest maybe visiting a horticultural forum as opposed to a coffee forum (we tend to like drinking the coffee from the trees, not growing the trees themselves).

I'd probably struggle to grow a tomato plant.


----------



## Emmasexylegs (Aug 11, 2020)

Thank you for your advice. I will do that. I do also adore drinking it and my plant does provide me with the odd cup of espresso once Harvested and roasted ☺


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

Anything about coffee is good.

Plants are the most important part of this subject !

I'm useless myself at growing anything but perhaps your local horticultural society may be able to help.

Some thoughts:

Is it pot bound?

Have you moved it's position recently?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

From a little reading O/L. I think you need a DEEPER and possibly larger pot ( coffee trees have deep roots). They prefer slightly acid compost/ soil which is well drained.

Take a look at compost for Azaleas /Rhododendrons, Coffee plants do not like full sun, they will drop their leaves. They do not like temperature fluctuations.

Ideal temp 12 - 25 deg. They need soft water . Do not soak / over water.

Enough to go on with .


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

If that's how it looks after 12 years....I suspect it's spent 11 years 6 months of those on life support. It's pretty hard for these plants to grow properly in a centrally heated house....it's sort of the opposite environment they are usually grown in....it's like expecting you to thrive on Mars....


----------



## phario (May 7, 2017)

I have nothing to add except the following fact:

About 5 years ago, I bought a coffee plant at a sale, thinking "Oh great I'll get some nice beans".

Year after year, I thought I had been sold a lemon(!) because all I got were leaves. Then this year I looked it up. Apparently it can take more than half a decade to get anything from the plant. This was definitely not worth £10.

Plus coffee plants aren't even that nice! Mine looks pretty crabby.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Mrs El c grew a dozen Magnolia trees from seed collected, this year (15 years on) we have had 3 flowers. We had given up on them ever flowering. Nice surprise.


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

I read in James Hoffman's book that coffee grows better at high altitudes. Perhaps it might help putting the plant on a table?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I'd be tempted to get in touch with GQT on radio 4. (Gardeners Question Time). Certainly different


----------

